# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Toyotomi] Υπεβολικη καταναλωση στο standby κλιματιστικου toyotomi

## nikmav

Καλησπερα μετα την αγορα ενος καταμετρητη ρευματος πινακα της efergy ανακαλυψα μια ενδειξη 32-42w στο standby. Μετα απο ελενγχο συνδεσεων απο δυο τεχνικους ψυκτικους και τις ειδαν ενταξει μιλησα με αντιπροσωπια. Χωρις να ειμαι παρων απο λαθος του τεχνικου εμαθα οτι μετρηθηκε η καταναλωση με μετρητη μπριζας και βρεθηκε 0,5W οσο δηλαδη λεει και το Manual. Μεντοντας σαυτην την αναφορα εψαξα ολο το κυκλωμα απο την αρχη δηλ παρωχη απο αλλη μπριζα καινουργια γραμμη αλλαδη ασφαλειας πινακα μεχρι και γειωση τραβηξα απο την εξωτερικη στην εσωτερικη μοναδα χωρις να χρειαζεται οπως μου ειπαν και τιποτα επερνα παλι αυτη την καταναλωση. Βαζωντας οποιαδηποτε αλλη συσκευη στην εν λογω μπριζα οπως πιστολακι αφυγραντηρα ακομα και το διπλα κλιματιστικο που ηταν παλια στη θεση του ολα καλα ενδειξη στη λειτιυργεια 0W στο κλεισημο.Αγορασα και γω εναν μετρητη μπριζας και πηρα τις εξης παραξενες ενδηξεις 0,5w 0,18A kai cos 0,01, οτι αλλο μετρησα στις αλλες μπριζες αλλα και σαυτην ολα καλα και σαν τςλευταιο πηγα και στο ρολοι της ΔΕΗ και ειδα οτι γυρναει ο δισκοςι οταν ειναι στο standby το εν λογο κλιματιστικο. Σε δευτερη επικοινωνια με την αντιπροσωποια τα δεντηκαν ολα αυτα που ειπα και εκανα αλλα λογω οτι δεν μου εδειξαν ολοκληρωμενο service γιατι πηρα απαντηση να ρωτησω ηλεκτρολογο και ηλεκτρονικο και θα σου πω εγω ειμαι ψυκτικος δεν ξερω αν θα μου απαντησουν η αν θελουν να με αποφυγουν. Εσεις μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν δεν εχω κανει κατι δεν εχω ελενξει κατι γιατι εγω πιστευω οτι φταιει η εξωτερικη μοναδα κατι μεσα στις πλακετες εχει διαρροη αλλα δεν εχω παραπανω γνωσεις ουτε θελω να επεμβω εκει ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Με το google translate δεν έβγαλα άκρη....κοινώς, σπαστα και ξαναριχτα.
 0.5w και 0.18Α δεν ταιριάζουν. Μήπως μετρας peak ισχύ αντι για μέση και έχει pfc κύκλωμα εσωτερικά το ac? Στα υπόλοιπα δεν έβγαλα ξεκάθαρο νόημα.

----------


## nikmav

> Με το google translate δεν έβγαλα άκρη....κοινώς, σπαστα και ξαναριχτα.
>  0.5w και 0.18Α δεν ταιριάζουν. Μήπως μετρας peak ισχύ αντι για μέση και έχει pfc κύκλωμα εσωτερικά το ac? Στα υπόλοιπα δεν έβγαλα ξεκάθαρο νόημα.


Η μετρηση αυτη εινα ιαπο τον μετρητη μπριζας αυτο μου δειχνει στο standby,ενω σε ολες τις αλλες συκευες οι ενδηξεις ειναι σωστες.Δεν  καταλαβαινω τι ειναι το ακαταλβιστηκο γραφω οτι ακριβως εχω κανει απο  ελενχους και ενδηξεις.

----------


## nikmav

> Η μετρηση αυτη εινα ιαπο τον μετρητη μπριζας αυτο μου δειχνει στο standby,ενω σε ολες τις αλλες συκευες οι ενδηξεις ειναι σωστες.Δεν  καταλαβαινω τι ειναι το ακαταλβιστηκο γραφω οτι ακριβως εχω κανει απο  ελενχους και ενδηξεις.


 για το οπως εχω μετρησει και τι εχει το a)c μεσα δεν εχω τις γνωσεις εγω εχω την ενδειση του μετρητη μπριζαςε του μετρητη πινακα το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ που γυρναει και οτι η εν λογω παροχη με οποιαδηποτε συκευη δουλευει σωστα .

----------


## nyannaco

> Δεν  καταλαβαινω τι ειναι το ακαταλβιστηκο γραφω οτι ακριβως εχω κανει απο  ελενχους και ενδηξεις.


Το ΠΩΣ το γράφεις είναι αυτό που το κάνει ακατανόητο. Σπάσε τις παραγράφους σε προτάσεις, χρησιμοποίησε σημεία στίξης (τελείες, κόμματα) και γενικώς φτιάξε τη σύνταξή σου, ώστε να βγάζει νόημα ο λόγος σου.
Τϊ να καταλάβει κανείς από αυτό το παραλήρημα:



> Μεντοντας σαυτην την αναφορα εψαξα ολο το κυκλωμα απο την αρχη δηλ παρωχη απο αλλη μπριζα καινουργια γραμμη αλλαδη ασφαλειας πινακα μεχρι και γειωση τραβηξα απο την εξωτερικη στην εσωτερικη μοναδα χωρις να χρειαζεται οπως μου ειπαν και τιποτα επερνα παλι αυτη την καταναλωση.


Ή αυτό:



> Σε δευτερη επικοινωνια με την αντιπροσωποια τα δεντηκαν ολα αυτα που ειπα και εκανα αλλα λογω οτι δεν μου εδειξαν ολοκληρωμενο service γιατι πηρα απαντηση να ρωτησω ηλεκτρολογο και ηλεκτρονικο και θα σου πω εγω ειμαι ψυκτικος δεν ξερω αν θα μου απαντησουν η αν θελουν να με αποφυγουν.


Ή αυτό:


> Εσεις μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν δεν εχω κανει κατι δεν εχω ελενξει κατι γιατι εγω πιστευω οτι φταιει η εξωτερικη μοναδα κατι μεσα στις πλακετες εχει διαρροη αλλα δεν εχω παραπανω γνωσεις ουτε θελω να επεμβω εκει ευχαριστω

----------

ΗΝ1984 (13-02-17), DIATHERM (15-02-17), klik (14-02-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

θα σας πω εγω με λιγα λογια την υποθεση  :Smile:   :
εβαλε ενα μετρητη και ειδε καταναλωση στο κλιματιστικο 42w.Eχει φωναξει την σαρα,την μαρα και δεν ξερω ποιον αλλον και ολοι λενε οτι ειναι ενταξει.Μετρησε και με ενα αλλο μετρητη(προφανως του 10€ και ααυτος) και ειδε 4W καταναλωση.
Εδω (οπως και αλλου που εχω διαβασει,ρωταει ο ανθρωπος τι να κανει-μετρησει).

Απαντηση(δικη μου) 
Να ερθει καποιος τεχνικος οπου να βαλει ενα αμπερομετρο(ακομα και αυτα του πολυμετρου θα κανουν δουλεια) να μετρησει αν οντως εχεις Α=42w/230V (ειναι πρωι ακομα)

----------


## nikmav

Καλημερα δεν ξερω αν εγραψα σε γλωσσολογικο forum εγω προσπαθησα να το γραψω αναλυτικα αλλα μαλλον θελετε περιεκτικα γιατι και ο φιλος vasilimertzani λαθος εξηγηση εγραψε. Αναφερω λοιπον οτι ο μετρητης πινακα μου δειχνει απο 32-42W και της μπριζας 0,5w 0,18A και το cos 0,01. Eπισης ο δισκος της ΔΕΗ γυριζει. Οσο για τα οργανα μπορει να ειναι φτηνα εκτος του efegry που εκτος οτι δειχνει οτι αναβεις στο σπιτι αλλα επι δυο μερες το τσεκαρα με το ρολοι της δεη ανα 6 και δωδεκα ωρες και συμφωνουσε απολυτα. Το μπριζακι ας υποθεσουμε οτι  δειχνει λαθος  στις υπολοιπες συσκευες τουλαχιστον τα amper Μηδενιζουν οταν τις κλεινεις. Ρωταω λοιπον με αυτες τις ενδειξεις σωστες λαθος εχει προβλημα το κλιματιστικο?

----------


## JOUN

Προσπερναω το γεγονος οτι μας την ειπες γενικα και στον Παναγιωτη ειδικοτερα που εγραψε ολοκληρο κατεβατο προσπαθωντας να καταλαβει τι γραφεις..
Αφου εχεις τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στον μετρητη του πινακα με τον μετρητη της πριζας,μαλλον εχεις κατι ακομη αναμενο στο σπιτι το οποιο μετραει αυτος στον πινακα..
Ψαξε βρες τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο(ψυγειο; καταψυκτης στην αποθηκη; ) και μετα ξαναμετρα..
Το οτι ο μετρητης δειχνει 0 με ολα κλειστα δεν ειναι δειγμα οτι δουλευει σωστα γιατι μετα μπορει αντι π.χ 50W(παραδειγμα) να σου δειχνει 100..

----------


## Panoss

> Καλημερα δεν ξερω αν εγραψα σε γλωσσολογικο forum


Δηλαδή, μόνο σε...'γλωσσολογικό φόρουμ' σε ενδιαφέρει να καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι τι γράφεις;

----------


## nikmav

> Προσπερναω το γεγονος οτι μας την ειπες γενικα και στον Παναγιωτη ειδικοτερα που εγραψε ολοκληρο κατεβατο προσπαθωντας να καταλαβει τι γραφεις..
> Αφου εχεις τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στον μετρητη του πινακα με τον μετρητη της πριζας,μαλλον εχεις κατι ακομη αναμενο στο σπιτι το οποιο μετραει αυτος στον πινακα..
> Ψαξε βρες τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο(ψυγειο; καταψυκτης στην αποθηκη; ) και μετα ξαναμετρα..
> Το οτι ο μετρητης δειχνει 0 με ολα κλειστα δεν ειναι δειγμα οτι δουλευει σωστα γιατι μετα μπορει αντι π.χ 50W(παραδειγμα) να σου δειχνει 100..


δεν ηθελα σε κανενα να την πω γιατι πιστευω οτι βγαζεισ νοημα οκ ..... λοιπον ολες μου οι ασφαλειες ειναι κατω και μονο αυτη ανοιχτη δεν εχω αλλου ρευμα αποθιηκες κλπ

----------


## nikmav

Εαν αποκλεισουμε οτι φταιει η γραμμη γιατι εχει αλλαχτει ακομα και η ασφαλεια στον πινακα και οτι μπαινει σαυτη την μπριζα με κλειστες ολες τις αλλες ασφαλειες παντα δειχνει σωστες ενδηξεις και το μππριζακι και το efergy, αυτα τα αμπερ μπορει να ειναι διαρροη του κλιματιστικου ? τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι ? Οσο για τους τεχνικους που εχουν ερθει δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σαρα και η μαρα που ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω ειναι ο εγκαστατης του καταστηματος που εγινε η αγορα ο εγκαταστατης της περιοχης που μου εχει βαλει και αλλα κλιματιστικα και ο τεχνικος της αντιπροσωποιας. Επισης φοβαμαι να το λειτουργησω γιατι δεν ξερω που ειναι το τοπροβλημα και τι αλλο μπορει να βγει με τη χρηση.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μάλλον ακουστηκε λαθος το "σαρα και η μαρα".
Εχεις δικιο ειχες αναφερει και το ρολοι δεη.αν το βγαλεις απο τξν πριζα αυτη η καταναλωση σταματαει η οχι;
Αν ναι τοτε φταιει το κλιματιστικο.
Λυσιμο και μετρησεις.

----------


## nikmav

> Μάλλον ακουστηκε λαθος το "σαρα και η μαρα".
> Εχεις δικιο ειχες αναφερει και το ρολοι δεη.αν το βγαλεις απο τξν πριζα αυτη η καταναλωση σταματαει η οχι;
> Αν ναι τοτε φταιει το κλιματιστικο.
> Λυσιμο και μετρησεις.


 Ναι οταν το βγαζω εκτος δεν γυρναει το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ και μολις πριν λιγο μιλησα με αντιπροσωπεια και μου ειπαν οτι εμεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι, στηλε μας πιστωποιημενη εκθεση απο ηλεκτρολογο μηχανολογο και θα δουμε ποιος φταιει. Εγω δεν μπορω να κανω και δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για αλλες μετρησεις πιο εξηδηκευμενες οποτε βλεπω οτι εμπλεξα αλλα θα το κανω για να δω τελικα τι φταιει εγω η το μηχανημα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Εχω κλιματιστικό  24   .
 Σε αναμονή  η κατανάλωση είναι περίπου 40 Watt . όσο μία λάμπα .  μετρήθηκε με αμπεροτσιμπίδα  για να δώ τι καταναλώσεις έχω όταν το εγκατέστησα  . 
Η κατανάλωση σε αναμονή είναι φυσιολογική .

----------


## nikmav

Ναι αλλά το εν λόγω κλιματιστικό λέει ότι η κατανάλωση στο standby είναι 0,5w πως γινεται να είναι φυσιολογική?

----------


## nikmav

> Ναι αλλά το εν λόγω κλιματιστικό λέει ότι η κατανάλωση στο standby είναι 0,5w πως γινεται να είναι φυσιολογική?


 το μονο που δεν ξερω ειναι εαν το συγκεκριμενο a\c καταναλωνει για καποια εργασια για καποιο λογο πχ για να κραταει κατι ζεστο μεσα στο συστημα και δεν το λενε ουτε το γραφει πουθενα, παντος η αντιπροσωπεια μου ειπε οχι δεν υπαρχει κατι.

----------


## klik

Ποιο κλιματιστικό είναι;  Μηπως εχεις καμιά αυτόματη αφυγρανση ή αλλη λειτουργία ενεργή;

----------


## nikmav

> Ποιο κλιματιστικό είναι;  Μηπως εχεις καμιά αυτόματη αφυγρανση ή αλλη λειτουργία ενεργή;


 Ειναι το toyotomi izuru 9000 btu οχι στη θερμανση το εχω και κανενα αυτοματισμο ενεργο ακομα και αυτο που εχει για κατω απο 8 βαθμους θελει ενεργοποιηση. Το εχω δουλεψει και αφυγρανση και σκετο ανεμηστηρα μηπως στη θερμανση καποια αντισταση κραταει κατι ζεστο τιποτα τα ιδια οταν κλεινει δειχνει καταναλωση.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο κλιματιστικό ούτε στους μετρητές, και ότι απλά ο ένας λαμβάνει υπ' όψη το cosφ ενώ ο άλλος όχι. Τώρα το πώς οδηγήθηκε ο νηματοθέτης στην αλλαγή ασφάλειας ή στην αλλαγή καλωδίου προς το κλιματιστικό ή στην προσθήκη γείωσης στην εξωτερική μονάδα προκειμένου να πέσει η κατανάλωση στο stand by, δεν το κατάλαβα, ούτε θα το καταλάβω ποτέ, όχι μόνο εγώ, αλλά και κανένας άλλος.

----------


## nikmav

> Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο κλιματιστικό ούτε στους μετρητές, και ότι απλά ο ένας λαμβάνει υπ' όψη το cosφ ενώ ο άλλος όχι. Τώρα το πώς οδηγήθηκε ο νηματοθέτης στην αλλαγή ασφάλειας ή στην αλλαγή καλωδίου προς το κλιματιστικό ή στην προσθήκη γείωσης στην εξωτερική μονάδα προκειμένου να πέσει η κατανάλωση στο stand by, δεν το κατάλαβα, ούτε θα το καταλάβω ποτέ, όχι μόνο εγώ, αλλά και κανένας άλλος.


Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι με τους μετρητες αλλα αυτο που δεν αλλαζει και ειναι σιγουρο ειναι οτι το ρολοι γραφει. Τις υπολοιπες ενεργεις τις εκανα για επαλήθευση στο οτι οι συνδεσεις, μπριζα, και γραμμη ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## sakis76

Κοιτα φιλε Νικο αν υποθεσεις και σκεφτεις οτι καταναλωνεις

40watt  x  24h x 365μερες χ 10 χρονια με την kwh στο 0.18 λεπτα= 630ευρω

η παραμονη του κρινεται ασυμφορη πετατο και βαλε αλλο!!!!!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή τί πρόβλημα μπορεί να είχε π.χ. η ασφάλεια του κλιματιστικού και να το έκανε να τραβάει μεγάλο ρεύμα στο stand by και την άλλαξες; Συγγνώμη φίλε μου, αλλά αυτά που λες είναι σαν να βγω εγώ και να πω: "Ρε παιδιά σήμερα το αμάξι μου δεν έβαζε μπροστά, το έπλυνα, άλλαξα λαστιχάκια στους υαλοκαθαριστήρες, φούσκωσα και τα λάστιχα αλλά τίποτα..."
Ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ γύριζε με το συγκεκριμένο κλιματιστικό σβηστό αλλά στην πρίζα, και μόλις έβγαλες από την πρίζα το συγκεκριμένο κλιματιστικό και όχι και τίποτα άλλο, αυτός σταμάτησε; Γνωρίζεις αν το κλιματιστικό σου έχει γύρω από τον συμπιεστή αντίσταση για να μην αφήνει να παγώσουν τα λάδια; Το cosφ = 0.01 (ή μήπως 0.1) που σου έδειξε ένας μετρητής σημαίνει κάτι για σένα;

----------


## nikmav

> Δηλαδή τί πρόβλημα μπορεί να είχε π.χ. η ασφάλεια του κλιματιστικού και να το έκανε να τραβάει μεγάλο ρεύμα στο stand by και την άλλαξες; Συγγνώμη φίλε μου, αλλά αυτά που λες είναι σαν να βγω εγώ και να πω: "Ρε παιδιά σήμερα το αμάξι μου δεν έβαζε μπροστά, το έπλυνα, άλλαξα λαστιχάκια στους υαλοκαθαριστήρες, φούσκωσα και τα λάστιχα αλλά τίποτα..."
> Ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ γύριζε με το συγκεκριμένο κλιματιστικό σβηστό αλλά στην πρίζα, και μόλις έβγαλες από την πρίζα το συγκεκριμένο κλιματιστικό και όχι και τίποτα άλλο, αυτός σταμάτησε; Γνωρίζεις αν το κλιματιστικό σου έχει γύρω από τον συμπιεστή αντίσταση για να μην αφήνει να παγώσουν τα λάδια; Το cosφ = 0.01 (ή μήπως 0.1) που σου έδειξε ένας μετρητής σημαίνει κάτι για σένα;


Φιλε FILMAN οταν εισαι απελπισμενος κανεις τα παντα για να εισαι σιγουρος. Την ασφαλεια την αλλαξα,γιατι βρηκα την παροχη του a/c που ηταν μαζι με το πλυντηριο και εβαλα μια ανεξαρτητη μια και ειχα και χορο και μπολικο καλωδιο. Το ρολοι γυρναει με την ασφαλεια του a/c μονο ανεβασμενη και στο standby και οταν το βγαζω σταματαει. Αυτο με την αντισταση το εχω ξαναδιαβασει αλλα ουτε το manual λεει κατι ουτε η αντιπροσωπεια ξερει γιατι το ρωτησα. Το cosφ μονο με το συγκεκτιμενο a/c μου δειχνει 0,01-2 παιζει αλλα πιο πολυ στο ο,ο1 οταν το βαλω σε λειτουργεια παει στο 0,9, δεν ξερω ποσο επιρεαζει αυτη η ενδειξη το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι παιζει ρολο στην καταναλωση.

----------


## nikmav

> Κοιτα φιλε Νικο αν υποθεσεις και σκεφτεις οτι καταναλωνεις
> 
> 40watt  x  24h x 365μερες χ 10 χρονια με την kwh στο 0.18 λεπτα= 630ευρω
> 
> η παραμονη του κρινεται ασυμφορη πετατο και βαλε αλλο!!!!!!!!


 Αν τελικα ειναι ετσι φιλε μου εχεις δικιο χαχαχαχα.

----------


## aktis

Και εμένα τα 40 watt  μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά για standby , μήπως κανει κάτι το κλιματιστικο  και δεν ειναι standby ;
Μήπως εχεις ορισει κανεναν μετασχηματιστη έντασης λάθος στο efergy και είναι  4 ή 0.4 watt ?
( οσο μετρησε και ο τεχνικός με τον μετρητη πριζας δηλαδη ; )


Τα 40 watt standby  x 24 ώρες ειναι σχεδόν μια κιλοβατώρα , τριπλάσια απο ενα καλο ψυγειο σε λειτουργια ....
Ενα  ψυγειο Α+++ εχει ημερησια κατανάλωση  1/3 Kwh  
http://www.gorenje.co.uk/products/co...3r/530642#spec

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν τελικα δεχτουμε οτι το ρολοι της δεη δουλευει σωστα καταναλωνει λοιπον 40w.
Δεχομαστε λοιπον οτι 40w stand by ειναι αρκετα.
Ενδεχομενοι ελεγχοι που πρεπει να γινουν ;
Απο μερια πλακετας ,δυσκολο εως αδυνατο(να καταναλωνονται σε αυτη),ενδεχεται ομως να φταει αυτη και να καταναλωνονται στο μοτερ;

----------


## klik

[QUOTE=vasilimertzani;584585]Αν τελικα δεχτουμε οτι το ρολοι της δεη δουλευει σωστα καταναλωνει λοιπον 40w./QUOTE] για το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ έχει πει μόνο οτι γυρίζει. Δεν έχει κάνει μετρηση με αυτό άρα τα 40Watt δεν έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί.

----------


## nikmav

Καλημερα και για τους τρεις πιο πανω φιλους, το efergy δεν εχει ρυθμισεις μετραει μονο Kw και συνδεεται στη φαση του πινακα στο καλωδιο πριν τον γενικο,αυτο λοιπον οταν το εχω στη μπριζα μου δειχνει 0,032-0,042 ,οταν το βγαζω 0w.
  Για τις πλακετες ειναι δυσκολο οπως λετε αλλα μου το ειπε και μενα ενας τεχνικος οτι μπορει απο τις πλακετες να δεινουν ρευμα στο συμπιεστη απο λαθος.
 Για το ρολοι που γυρναει πρεπει να βρω χρονο να λειπουν ολοι απο σπιτι να το αφησω αρκετη ωρα να δω εαν γραψουν οι αριθμοι δεν εχω αλλο τροπο γα να το τσεκαρω.
 Απο χθες το εχω στη μπριζα το a/c και παρατηρω αν μου δωσει ο μετρητης μπριζας καποια αλλη ενδειξη μηπως οπως μου ειπαν πιο πανω υπαρχει καμμια αντισταση που θερμαίνει τα υγρα αλλα και αν υπαρχει θα δουλευει συνεχεια? Παντος οσο λανθασμενες και αν ειναι οι ενδειξεις συνεχιζει να μου γραφει 0,5w 0,18a 237,4v 50hz και cosφ 0,01-0,02 μολις τωρα που γραφω τις ειδα, και αυτο δεν μαρεσει καθολου πως εξηγουντε αυτες οι διαφορες των μετρεησεων και τον μετρητων κατι πρεπει λογικα να γινεται με το a/c γιατι απλα και χωρις γνωσεις ολα αυτα μου τα κανει μονο με το συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## nikmav

Επισης να συμπληρωσω για τον φιλο aktis οτι εχει  ρυθμιση των volt και γω το εχω βαλει στο 235v συμφωνα με το μετρητη μπριζας που δειχνει απο 235-238 volt .

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλε FILMAN οταν εισαι απελπισμενος κανεις τα παντα για να εισαι σιγουρος.


Εσύ θα πήγαινες να σε χειρουργήσει ένας χειρούργος αυτής της λογικής; Εγώ όχι. Και θα επιμείνω στο θέμα του cosφ που σου δείχνει ο μετρητής, το οποίο βλέπω να περνάει πολύ στο ντούκου.

----------


## nyannaco

> οταν το εχω στη μπριζα μου δειχνει 0,032-0,042


Μήπως αυτή η ένδειξη είναι W, και όχι KW?



> Παντος οσο λανθασμενες και αν ειναι οι ενδειξεις συνεχιζει να μου γραφει 0,5w 0,18a 237,4v 50hz και cosφ 0,01-0,02


Δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό το cosφ, αν σκεφτούμε ότι σε standby, με πολύ χαμηλό ρεύμα, το φορτίο στο δίκτυο εμφανίζεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά επαγωγικό, αν έχει τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστή.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μη τρελλαίνεσαι με το cosφ. Οχι μόνο δεν παίζει ρόλο σε τόσο χαμηλή ισχύ - αν είχες τόσο μικρό cosφ με το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία, τότε θα ήταν ένδειξη προβλήματος, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λειτουργήσει με τέτοιο cosφ - αλλά και δεν επηρρεάζει τις χρεώσεις της ΔΕΗ σε οικιακό τιμολόγιο.

----------


## nikmav

Μαλλον βρεθηκε η λυση, μιλησα με την efergy και τωρα θελω να μιλησω με την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για το αεργο ρευμα και αν το χρεωνομαστε τελικα και θα σας πω τι ειπαν, γιαυτο και αυτες οι μετρησεις γιατι ο μετρητης μπριζας υπολογιζει και το cosφ ενω ο efergy οχι, το ιδιο ακριβως ειχε και ενας αλλος πελατης της efergy που του εδειχνε σε fujitsu 24αρι 110w στο standby και προφανος αυτο συμβαινει στα inverter κλιματιστικα.

----------


## nikmav

> Εσύ θα πήγαινες να σε χειρουργήσει ένας χειρούργος αυτής της λογικής; Εγώ όχι. Και θα επιμείνω στο θέμα του cosφ που σου δείχνει ο μετρητής, το οποίο βλέπω να περνάει πολύ στο ντούκου.


 Συμφωνω μονο στο θεμα του cosφ οπως λες γιαυτο και το ανεφερα πιο πανω.

----------


## nikmav

> Μήπως αυτή η ένδειξη είναι W, και όχι KW?
> Δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό το cosφ, αν σκεφτούμε ότι σε standby, με πολύ χαμηλό ρεύμα, το φορτίο στο δίκτυο εμφανίζεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά επαγωγικό, αν έχει τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστή.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μη τρελλαίνεσαι με το cosφ. Οχι μόνο δεν παίζει ρόλο σε τόσο χαμηλή ισχύ - αν είχες τόσο μικρό cosφ με το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία, τότε θα ήταν ένδειξη προβλήματος, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λειτουργήσει με τέτοιο cosφ - αλλά και δεν επηρρεάζει τις χρεώσεις της ΔΕΗ σε οικιακό τιμολόγιο.


 Ειναι κιλοβατ δεν εχει αλλη ενδειξη και πρεπει να δω τι γινεται με το αεργο ρευμα που μου ειπαν. Το cosΦ ειναι 0,01 στο standby και ανεναινει στο 0,9 οταν λειτουργει.

----------


## nikmav

Η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ μου ειπε οτι απο τη στιγμη που γυρναει το ρολοι υπαρχει χρεωση , τωρα εαν ισχυει οτι καποιες συσκευες η τα καινουργια κλιματιστικα χρειαζονται αυτην την ενεργεια τοτε ειναι γενικα θεμα. Αυτο μου ειπε και η αντιπροσωπεια που μιλησα πριν λιγο οτι ναι ισχυει το αεργο ρευμα αλλα ειναι θεμα της δεη αν το χρεωνει η οχι. Τωρα παιδια αυτα εμαθα δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν και θα ηθελα καποιοι πιο εμπειροι να μας πουν τη γνωμη τους περι αεργου, cosφ και χρεωσεων μπας και βγει καμμια ακρη για ολους που μπορει να εχουμε τετοια μηχανιματα.

----------


## nikmav

> Εχω κλιματιστικό  24   .
>  Σε αναμονή  η κατανάλωση είναι περίπου 40 Watt . όσο μία λάμπα .  μετρήθηκε με αμπεροτσιμπίδα  για να δώ τι καταναλώσεις έχω όταν το εγκατέστησα  . 
> Η κατανάλωση σε αναμονή είναι φυσιολογική .


 Οπως και συ γραφεις φιλε μου εχω διαβασει και σε αλλα forum κατι αντιστοιχο και πιο πολλα W . Κατι γινεται και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει λυση εκτος απο το να το βγαζω απο την μπριζα οταν δεν το χρηισιμοποιω.

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι πολύ απλό, η ΔΕΗ ΔΕΝ χρεώνει την άεργο ενέργεια διότι η άεργος ισχύς ΔΕΝ προκαλεί περιστροφή του δίσκου του μετρητή.

----------


## nikmav

Επειδη προσπαθησα να δω πως αναλυεται ο μαθηματικος τυπος του cosφ αλλα πρεπει να εχεις ειδικευμένες γνωσεις οπως ειδα και σενα αρθρο http://www.ti-soft.com/el/support/ar...s-egkatastashs δεν ξερω πως μπορουμε να δουμε τις ενδηξεις του μετρητη μπριζας τι μας δειχνουν και δεν ξερω αν ισχυει η απλη μορφη πραξης δηλ 0,18Α Χ 235V =42,3 W που μου δειχνει ο efergy.

----------


## nikmav

> Είναι πολύ απλό, η ΔΕΗ ΔΕΝ χρεώνει την άεργο ενέργεια διότι η άεργος ισχύς ΔΕΝ προκαλεί περιστροφή του δίσκου του μετρητή.


 Παιδια ειναι τρελα αλλοι μου λενε οτι μετριεται αλλοι οχι γιαυτο και στις μεγαλες καταναλωσεις των εργοστασιων διαβασα οτι βαζουν και δευτερο ρολοι για να μετραει το αεργο . Εαν τελικα ειναι αεργο ρευμα σε μενα γιατι γυρναει ο δισκος? και ποιος μου εγγυάται κατι τετοιο οταν οι γνωμες διίστανται.

----------


## FILMAN

> Επειδη προσπαθησα να δω πως αναλυεται ο μαθηματικος τυπος του cosφ αλλα πρεπει να εχεις ειδικευμένες γνωσεις οπως ειδα και σενα αρθρο http://www.ti-soft.com/el/support/ar...s-egkatastashs δεν ξερω πως μπορουμε να δουμε τις ενδηξεις του μετρητη μπριζας τι μας δειχνουν και δεν ξερω αν ισχυει η απλη μορφη πραξης δηλ 0,18Α Χ 235V =42,3 W που μου δειχνει ο efergy.


τα πράγματα είναι απελπιστικά απλά:
0.18Α * 235V = 42.3*VA* (*όχι W* αν το cosφ δεν είναι 1)
Αν μιλάμε για cosφ = 0.01, τότε μιλάμε για την τρελή ισχύ των: 0.18A * 235V * 0.01 = 0.423W
Στις 24 ώρες: 0.010152kWh
Στο μήνα: 0.30456kWh
Στο τετράμηνο: 1.21824kWh
Στο χρόνο: 3.70548kWh
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχεις μεγάλη κατανάλωση οπότε έχεις την ανώτατη χρέωση των 0.09€ / kWh, η όλη ιστορία θα σου κοστίσει 0.33€ / έτος
Μιλάμε για τρελή σπατάλη, πάρε μέτρα άμεσα! Πέτα το κλιματιστικό στα σκουπίδια και βάλε άλλο ενεργειακής κλάσης Α+++++++++++++++++++++++

----------

klik (16-02-17), nyannaco (15-02-17), tipos (15-02-17)

----------


## FILMAN

> Παιδια ειναι τρελα αλλοι μου λενε οτι μετριεται αλλοι οχι γιαυτο και στις μεγαλες καταναλωσεις των εργοστασιων διαβασα οτι βαζουν και δευτερο ρολοι για να μετραει το αεργο .


Καλά σου λένε. Εσύ σε εργοστάσιο μένεις ή σε σπίτι;

----------

vasilimertzani (15-02-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τελικα εχεις δει οτι γυρναει ο δισκος η οχι;

----------


## nikmav

για να καταλαβω δηλ εσυ φιλε FILMAN λες οτι φταιει το κλιματιστικο? Δηλ απο τις εν λογω μετρησεις εστω και ανφιβολου ποιοτητας λογω μη επαγγελαμτικων οργανων τι συμπερασμα βγαζεις? Εγω δεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις διαβαζω ακουω και προσπαθω να βρω λυση.
 Τελικα με ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια ολες αυτες τις γνωμες τι γινεται τι φταιει ? Εμενα η γνωμη του αντιπροσωπου της efergy ειχε μια λογικη δηλαδη οτι ο συνδυασμός των μετρησεων w v a cosφ του μετρητη μπριζας βγαζει την ενδειξει των 0,5w και το efergy που δεν μετραει συναρτησει με το cosφ δειχνει τα 42w.Μπορει να υπαρχει αεργο? μπορει οι μετρησεις να ειναι λογικες ? Οσο για την πραξη που εκανες μεταξυ A x V δεν ισχυει σε απλη μορφη και οταν υπολογιζουμε ποσα w αντεχει μια ασχαλεια λεμε 10α χ 220v =2200w ?

----------


## nikmav

> Τελικα εχεις δει οτι γυρναει ο δισκος η οχι;


 To εχω  ξαναφερει ο δισκος με το a/c standby και μονο αυτη η ασφαλεια ενεργη ναι γυρναει . Το κλεινω σταματαει δεν εχω διαορροη απο κατι αλλο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

V*A=va .χαρη συντομιας το λενε βατ,θεωρώντας το συνημιτονο μοναδα.
V*A*cosφ=watt. 
Βεβαια και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η ασφαλεια ειναι ιδια(τα Α).
Οποτε s=235*0,18=42,3va φαινομενη ισχυς,

Ενεργος ισχυς p=235*0,18*0,01=423mw

Αεργος ισχυς q=42,30var

Απο αυτα το απλο μηχανικο ρολοι μετραει την φαινομενη ισχυ και στην εμφανιζει στον λογαριασμο σαν kw θεωρωντας το συνημιτονο οτι ειναι 1.

----------


## nikmav

> V*A=va .χαρη συντομιας το λενε βατ,θεωρώντας το συνημιτονο μοναδα.
> V*A*cosφ=watt. 
> Βεβαια και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η ασφαλεια ειναι ιδια(τα Α).
> Οποτε s=235*0,18=42,3va φαινομενη ισχυς,
> 
> Ενεργος ισχυς p=235*0,18*0,01=423mw
> 
> Αεργος ισχυς q=42,30var
> 
> Απο αυτα το απλο μηχανικο ρολοι μετραει την φαινομενη ισχυ και στην εμφανιζει στον λογαριασμο σαν kw θεωρωντας το συνημιτονο οτι ειναι 1.


 Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα με πιο απλα λογια, ειναι πολυ μικρη η καταναλωση? το ρολοι την διαβαζει και γραφει αλλα ειναι ασημαντη? και ο συνδηασμος των 42w του αλλου μετρητη ειναι πλασματικος ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εφόσον λες ότι το ρολόι γυρνάει τότε την καταγράφει.εδώ είναι το περίεργο.
Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το 0,01 συνθηματικό συν να είναι χωρητικο και όχι επαγωγικό.

----------


## nikmav

> Εφόσον λες ότι το ρολόι γυρνάει τότε την καταγράφει.εδώ είναι το περίεργο.
> Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το 0,01 συνθηματικό συν να είναι χωρητικο και όχι επαγωγικό.


 Βλεπω οτι μπαινουμε σε δυσκολα κατατοπια για μενα. Και ενα φιλος με εξειδίκευση στα αυτοματα συστηματα μου ειπε οτι καταγραφεται , και μια και δεν μπορω να μετρησω το ρολοι πως μπορω να δω και να υπολογησω απο την περιστροφη του κυκλου του δισκου στο ρολοι, ποση ωρα θα κανει μια πληρη περιστροφη ? Αποτι ειδα στο ρολοι γραφει 1kw 375 στροφες , και πιο απλα αν βαλω κατι αλλο να δουλευει πχ μια λαμπα των 40 w και να συγκρινω αν εχουν διαφορα στο χρονο περιστροφης ? Ας υποθεσουμε λοιπον οτι υπαρχει καποια καταναλωση και ειναι ετσι η κατασκευη και η λειτουργεια του a/c τι κανουμε μπαινουμε στο θεμα των πυκνωτων η το κλεινουμε και το ανοιγουμε απο μπριζα η ασφαλεια οποτε του κανουμε χρηση?

----------


## nikmav

Επισης θελώ να επισυμανω οτι η αντιπροσωπεια παραδεχτηκε οτι υπαρχει αεργο σαυτα τα a/c λογω τις λειτουρφειας των πλακετων που του ειπαν καποιοι που ρωτησε για την περιπτωση μου [οπως σαν ειχα γραψει στην αρχη ο τεχνικος του service ειναι απλος ψυκτικος} αλλα δεν δεινουν σημασια γιατι αυτοι πιστευουν οτι αυτο δεν καταγραφεται.

----------


## vasilimertzani

37,5 στρ σε μια ώρα είναι 100wh .κανε τον υπολογισμό(προχειρα θα σου γυρίσει 18στρ/ωρα) Στο 10λεπτο 3 φορές.
Κανε και μια δοκιμή να μετρήσεις με το efergy με αναμμένες λαμπες led και φθορίου και τηλεόραση με το κλίμα στην πρίζα και εκτός να δεις διαφορά.
Αν είναι χωρητικό είναι το αντίθετο με τους πυκνωτές.να βγάλεις πρέπει.
Παραδέχτηκαν αεργο κατα την λειτουργία Όχι στο σταματημένο.

----------


## klik

375στροφες ανα κιλοβατώρα δεν μοιάζει σωστό. Ξαναδες το.

Γιατί δεν μετρας δευτερόλεπτα για μια πληρη περιστροφή ρολογιού στο κλιματιστικό, σε λαμπα πυρακτώσεως 40watt και σε λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως 5watt. Τα συγκρινεις και τα βλέπεις. Αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να τελειώνουμε γιατί είσαι και άπιστος Θωμάς όπως βλέπω

----------


## nyannaco

> Απο αυτα το απλο μηχανικο ρολοι μετραει την φαινομενη ισχυ και στην εμφανιζει στον λογαριασμο σαν kw θεωρωντας το συνημιτονο οτι ειναι 1.


Βασίλη εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο; Εγω ηξερα οτι οι ηλεκτρομηχανικοι μετρητες καταγραφουν μονο την ενεργο ισχυ.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Νικο δεν ειμαι απολυτα.το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω θα ρίξω μια ματιά.το είχα διαβάσει στην δεη.ενδέχεται να καταγραφει kva και αυθαίρετα να ορίζει το συνημιτονο.

----------


## nikmav

> 37,5 στρ σε μια ώρα είναι 100wh .κανε τον υπολογισμό(προχειρα θα σου γυρίσει 18στρ/ωρα) Στο 10λεπτο 3 φορές.
> Κανε και μια δοκιμή να μετρήσεις με το efergy με αναμμένες λαμπες led και φθορίου και τηλεόραση με το κλίμα στην πρίζα και εκτός να δεις διαφορά.
> Αν είναι χωρητικό είναι το αντίθετο με τους πυκνωτές.να βγάλεις πρέπει.
> Παραδέχτηκαν αεργο κατα την λειτουργία Όχι στο σταματημένο.


Ευχαριστω θα το δω , αυτο που λες το εχω δει πολλες φορες με αναμενα διαφορα μεσα στο σπιτι προσθετει και οταν το βγαζω αφαιρει. Επηδει η διαφορα μας ηταν στο standby και το θυμοταν καλα ο τεχνικος πιστευω να εννοουσε στο standby.

----------


## nikmav

> 375στροφες ανα κιλοβατώρα δεν μοιάζει σωστό. Ξαναδες το.
> 
> Γιατί δεν μετρας δευτερόλεπτα για μια πληρη περιστροφή ρολογιού στο κλιματιστικό, σε λαμπα πυρακτώσεως 40watt και σε λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως 5watt. Τα συγκρινεις και τα βλέπεις. Αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να τελειώνουμε γιατί είσαι και άπιστος Θωμάς όπως βλέπω


 Μολις το ξανειδα 375 στροφες γραφει . Δεν ειμαι απιστος θωμας ισα ισα που σιγα σιγα βγαζουμε ακρη και μπορει ολο αυτο να βοηθησει κιαλλα ατομα να τσεκαρουν τετοιου ειδους συσκευες. Μακαρι να ειναι τοσο μικρη τελικα η καταναλωση αλλα αν οχι ποσοι ψαχνουν τι καινε και πως συμπεριφερονται οι συκσευες τους μηπως εγω θα το επερνα χαμπαρι αν δεν ειχα παρει τον μετρητη πικανα.

----------


## tipos

Μια συμβουλη θα σου δωσω, ασχετα με το αν βγαλεις ακρη η οχι,τις μαυρες συσκευες να τις εχεις σε πολυμπριζο με διακοπτη ωστε να μην τροφοδοτουνται με ρευμα οταν δεν τις δουλευεις και στο κλιματιστικο να κλεινεις την ασφαλεια,ετσι θα εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο για τις καταναλωσεις σε κατασταση standby και επισης προφηλασεις με αυτο τον τροπο τα ηλεκτρονικα μερη των συσκευων αυτων.Το κανω χρονια τωρα στο σπιτι μου και αν κρινω απο τις βλαβες που βλεπω καθημερινα στη δουλεια μου εχω βγει κερδισμενος.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-17)

----------


## nikmav

> Μια συμβουλη θα σου δωσω, ασχετα με το αν βγαλεις ακρη η οχι,τις μαυρες συσκευες να τις εχεις σε πολυμπριζο με διακοπτη ωστε να μην τροφοδοτουνται με ρευμα οταν δεν τις δουλευεις και στο κλιματιστικο να κλεινεις την ασφαλεια,ετσι θα εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο για τις καταναλωσεις σε κατασταση standby και επισης προφηλασεις με αυτο τον τροπο τα ηλεκτρονικα μερη των συσκευων αυτων.Το κανω χρονια τωρα στο σπιτι μου και αν κρινω απο τις βλαβες που βλεπω καθημερινα στη δουλεια μου εχω βγει κερδισμενος.


 Ευχαριστω το εχω κανει εδω και χρονια αλλα μετα τον μετρητη κλεινω τα παντα γιατι βλεπω οτι ολα απο κατι  γραφουν.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Επανηλθα .
προσπαθησα να βρω πληροφοριες .http://iek-amarous.att.sch.gr/announ...ng_Methods.pdf
σελ 20-22.Αναφερει σχετικα:
Τα Β΅αγνητικά πεδία που αναπτύσσονται από τα πηνία έντασης και τάσης προκαλούν ένασυνιστάΒ΅ενο στρεφόΒ΅ενο Β΅αγνητικό πεδίο, το οποίο επάγει δινορρεύΒ΅ατα στο δίσκο αλουΒ΅ινίουκαι τον αναγκάζει σε περιστροφή. Η ροπή κίνησης του δίσκου Te είναι ανάλογη Β΅ε την ενεργόισχύ που απορροφά ο καταναλωτής
.Μας λεει λοιπον με λιγα λογια οτι τελικα η καταγραφη εξαρταται απο το συνημιτονο της εγκαταστασης
(λεει:ΣηΒ΅ειώνουΒ΅ε ότι στην περίπτωση καθαρά επαγωγικού φορτίου ( cos 0 φ = ), ο δίσκος του Β΅ετρητή δεν περιστρέφεται, εποΒ΅ένως δεν υπάρχει καταγραφή ενέργειας, παρόλο που ο καταναλω-τής άρα και το πηνίο έντασης διαρρέονται από ρεύΒ΅α.)
(και οσο πιο κακο,τοσο λιγοτερα καταγραφει)τα οποια θεωρητικα παντα,στον φιλο με το cosφ=0,01 δεν θα εγραφε τιποτα.

----------


## nyannaco

Εκανα κι εγώ ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο, το οποίο επίσης επιβεβαίωσε ότι οι οικιακοί μετρητές καταγράφουν ενεργό ισχύ.
(όλα αυτά βέβαια μέχρι να αποφασίσει η ΔΕΗ ότι πλέον, με την ευρεία διάδοση και χρήση των κλιματιστικών, ίσως αξίζει να αλλάξει πολιτική ως προς αυτό  :Huh: )

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Εκανα κι εγώ ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο, το οποίο επίσης επιβεβαίωσε ότι οι οικιακοί μετρητές καταγράφουν ενεργό ισχύ.
> (όλα αυτά βέβαια μέχρι να αποφασίσει η ΔΕΗ ότι πλέον, με την ευρεία διάδοση και χρήση των κλιματιστικών, ίσως αξίζει να αλλάξει πολιτική ως προς αυτό )


Αυτο ομως Νικο,καταριπτει τον "μυθο" οτι η δεη δεν μετράει το συνημιτονο μιας εγκαταστασης.
Λες να ηρθε η ωρα να βαλουμε κανενα πηνιο;

----------


## FILMAN

> FILMAN     ?


.     .



> ?


  .



> ?


.



> efergy          w v a cos        0,5w   efergy       cos   42w.


 .



> ?


  .



> ?


.



> A x V          w     10  220v =2200w ?


     W.                   .          cos  1.      .      ..     22    100W ,  , 10 * 220V = 2200W,          cos = 1.            145F     10    ( 220V  50Hz)               2200W  ,            10 * 220V * 0 = 0W,     cos = 0.   ;



> ,         *  .*
> (         ,        ,         )


 


> ,  ""         .
>         ;


                ,                         cos=1.      .

----------


## nyannaco

links       .

,      ,       KWh,    cos     . 
,      :
_          ,   =1


_,     Wikipedia        , :
_...This produces eddy currents in the disc and the effect is such that a force is exerted on the disc in proportion to the product of the instantaneous current, voltage and phase angle (power factor__) between them_.

----------


## FILMAN

> _          ,   =1_


 .

----------


## vasilimertzani

.        .
                   ( 0,01 cosf).
           .

----------


## nyannaco

,      . 
  ,         cos      ,       (, )   ,        (    cos    CFL  LED,          ). ,   cos   ,      ,     ,     .
    cos                (     ,    ,             ,      .

                    (    ),       /   .

----------


## nikmav

40w    4    2,5w 1   4    0,5w  standby   4  20 .                                 . 
               a/c                 0,18 ,      cos  0.01            0,5W     .
   efergy           cos      .
      efergy                         cos.
                        25w.                       forum   .

----------

vasilimertzani (17-02-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> ,      . 
>   ,         cos      ,       (, )   ,        (    cos    CFL  LED,          ). ,   cos   ,      ,     ,     .
>     cos                (     ,    ,             ,      .
> 
>                     (    ),       /   .


 :
    .

    .    .       .




> 40w    4    2,5w 1   4    0,5w  standby   4  20 .                                 . 
>                a/c                 0,18 ,      cos  0.01            0,5W     .
>    efergy           cos      .
>       efergy                         cos.
>                         25w.                       forum   .


  :Smile: 
             ;

----------


## nikmav

K                                               .            inverter   ?   fujitsu   8      ?

----------


## mr.Vox

n   Toyotomi Izuru 9   standby.
   0,3 W .
Izuru9.standBy.jpg

----------


## nikmav

> n   Toyotomi Izuru 9   standby.
>    0,3 W .
> Izuru9.standBy.jpg


    A,V, HZ, COS    0,4-0,5 w    0,5w ,            ?

----------


## nikmav

Καλημερα σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι και το αλλο μου a/c fujitsu 18αρι μου εδειξε και αυτο αεργη καταναλωση, της ταξης των 52-54w αλλα αργουσε να μου το δειξει και κανοντας μετρηση με το μπριζακι αφου σταματησε στο 1,7w στο stand by μετα απο 4-5 λεπτα ακουω ενα τακ κατι σαν ρελε και εκει αρχισε να γραφει το efergy. 
Το θεμα ειναι αν ολες οι καινουργιες συσκευες τετοιου τυπου παραγουν αεργο και αν ισχυει αυτο που ακουσα οτι οταν θα αλλαξουν τα ρολογια με τα καινουργια τηλεμετριας  θα μετρανε την αεργη καταναλωση τι θα γινει ? Μακαρι να ειναι λαθος αυτο που ακουσα η να εχει γινει προβλεψη για κατι τετοιο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μετρα με ολα τα φορτια στο σπιτι ποσο αεργη εχεις

----------


## nikmav

> Μετρα με ολα τα φορτια στο σπιτι ποσο αεργη εχεις


 Καλημερα με το δευτερο a/c εκτος  εφερα το πρωι σε μια λογικη ενδειξη το efergy στα 58w τα οποια ειναι περιπου 30w το ψυγειο που εχω τσεκαρει οτι και που μπαινει στη μπριζα χωρις να ακουω μοτερ η κατι αλλο τραβαει περιπου 30w ο συναγερμος 14w και απο κει και περα ενα ρολοι ξυπνητηρι ενας ενισχυτής κεραίας το κουδουνι που ειναι ηλεκτρικο και τραβαει μονιμα κατι  ενα φωτακι νυκτος led το θερμομετρο του ηλιακου και σε stand by ο αφυγραντηρας ολα μαζι 58w ειναι πολυ λογικα.
 Τα αλλα δυο a/c στα παιδικα δωματια ειναι παλαιας τεχνολογιας τα μετρησα για αρκετη ωρα δεν μου εδειξαν αεργο , μονο το ψυγειο αν δειχνει και τα δυο a/c toyotomi kai fujitsu. 
Εκανα ξανα μετρηση με ρολοι ΔΕΗ και efergy ηρθαν σε απολυτη συμφωνια τωρα που εβγαλα τα δυο a/c εκτος.

----------


## nikmav

Να μετρησω ολο το σπιτι ταυτοχρονα δεν μπορω μονο μεμονωμενες συσκευες και ειδικα τις μεγαλες και παντα μιλαμε σε αναμονή. Το ψυγειο δουλευει παντα δεν γινεται να σβησει το πλυντηριο σε αναμονή παρολο που ειναι καινουργιας τεχνολογιας με οθονες και τετοια δεν μου δειχνει κατι σε αμπερ , τα υπολοιπα τηλεωρασεις, υπολογιστες , ενυσχητες κλπ ολα normal μικροκαταναλωσεις στην αναμωνη αλλα οχι κατι περιεργο αρα μενουμε στα a/c και ψυγειο.

----------

